# Wild pigeons in my area.



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

I take music lessons at someody's house and one day a pigeon stuck down his chimney. We set it free outside and I named it Biscuit. It found a mate a coulple of days later and I named that Specles, for the specs on his wings. Now, a month later, they have they're first clutch! I think both chicks have hatched! I named the first chick, sorry squab, Junior and the second Thimble. My friends and I watched them sitting and just before Junior hatched Biscuit was shifting around a lot on the nest, so we knew something was happening! I hope Biscuit and Specles have a few clutches!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's so cute ! Hopefully they will


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent. It's nice that you also have a view of the nest. is it in a safe place ???


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is great, are you feeding them some wild bird seed? They grow very fast, you will be amazed at how fast they grow. Is it cold where you are, or is it nice and sunny? min


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh - and post photos !


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Are you going to put a Band/Ring of some type --CLIP/ON-Plastic Sprial-- on the squabs??? then you can tell "them" if you if you ever see them.


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I don't think I will. Sorry can't get photos. The nest is safe and I don't feed them.


----------

